# tick appt? confused help!!



## RachelC27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi everyone, hoping sombody can help us out, Have had a terrible journey trying to concieve a sibling for my ds who is now nearly 5 and are soon 2 be embarking on our 1st and probably only round of ivf.  After a few admin errors and cancelled appts, (them not us) unexpected bad test results we have got an appointment on16 August.  It says on my letter that it is a treatment planning appt but hav had previous letters saying this with no treatment planned! so my thinking is it is just a bog standard letter that is sent for everything.  The lady on the phone said that it was a tick? appt I think, Does anybody know if this is actually a planning appt or just another step on what is turning out 2 be a very long and scary road
Sorry 4 rambling bit new to all this
Rachel xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hi rachel

a tic appointment is 

treatment
information 
consent

you might be able to plan at the same time, might be worth calling the nurses and asking


----------



## RachelC27 (Apr 29, 2010)

thanks Kara , will give them a ring and find out x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its always worth phoning and finding out, saves worrying about things

let us know


----------



## RachelC27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Just to let anybody else in the same situation know, I gave them a ring and was told that they are now combining the 2 appts (tic and planning) x   less time waiting Yeay!


----------

